# Bamboo Shrimp: I'm in Love



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had Vampire Shrimp but this is my first time getting Bamboo Shrimp.....and I'm in love!!! They are are such neat critters and don't seem to be as shy as Larry the Vampire Shrimp. I bought them from JDAquatics.

They are in the 20 long with Clooney the Betta and he completely ignores them the same as he and the other Betta have ignored Larry. These two are bigger than Clooney; probably 2.5"-3" long.

These guys need a heavily-planted tank that's beyond fully mature and has plenty of current as they are "filter feeders." Don't have photos but when I start my journal I'll post plenty of pictures.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Make sure to feed them green water every day as a normal tank won't be enough especially for more then one.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I've had other filter feeders; just not Bamboo Shrimp. The Vampire seem to like powdered Sprirulina and will even come out when I feed live and frozen food. 

Hope the move goes well for you. At least the weather will be cooler!


----------



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh i totally understand how you can be in love with bamboo Shrimp!

We had 4.. sadly 3 of them got somehow out of the tank and got eaten by the dogs.. number 4 is living happily in the planted 36g. I have him for about 2 years now.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh ok, I've wanted a bamboo shrimp since I saw one at a pet store when I had a betta in a half gallon bowl 
Have you ever tried mussels? I collected one and feed it small pieces of frozen bloodworms, survived about a year but with sprirulina or green water they would probably last way longer.

Thank you  I hate snow so this is going to be a nightmare for me :S oh and now I have to go out and buy heaters for my tanks.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

oooh congrats!! i want to get a couple shrimp too, but i think i'm going to go for ghost or amano.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

Just watch out - those critters can JUMP like no one's business. I had three in the 10g cube on my desk, and one literally flew about 3 feet straight up in the air out of the tank and landed on my lap while I was working. Scared the liver out of me. :lol: I hadn't put the top back on the tank yet and the open space was just too inviting. Even with the top on the cube, they would still occasionally shoot up and whack themselves on the glass top and make it clatter. 

I ended up moving them down into the bigger 65g tank on the main level with the sturdier top. They're great fun to watch though!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine are in a 20 long and seem pretty happy staying grounded.....so far.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Fun! I saw bamboo shrimp at my local fish store a few months ago and they are so adorable! I do not have a place to keep them though, so at the store they stayed


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Mine are in a 20 long and seem pretty happy staying grounded.....so far.


i read that as "mine are 20 inches long" and i was like holy crap haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd looked into bamboo shrimp when I thought of making my 20g long a hill stream loach tank (since both need a lot of current and matured tanks) but I decided to stick with something a bit easier (the loachs don't last long at the lfs due to lack of proper diet, water too war, and water not oxygenated enough).




charliegill110 said:


> i read that as "mine are 20 inches long" and i was like holy crap haha


I had a dream over a year ago that I went to a woman's house to buy "dwarf shrimp" they were in an outdoor swimming pool (set up as a jumbo aquarium-no pool chemicals) the seller pulled one out of the water and it was as big as a medium sized dog!!! They had all the dwarf species, bubble bee, chocolate, blue bolt, crs, rcs, etc etc but they were all HUGE... Weird dream.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'd looked into bamboo shrimp when I thought of making my 20g long a hill stream loach tank (since both need a lot of current and matured tanks) but I decided to stick with something a bit easier (the loachs don't last long at the lfs due to lack of proper diet, water too war, and water not oxygenated enough).
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream over a year ago that I went to a woman's house to buy "dwarf shrimp" they were in an outdoor swimming pool (set up as a jumbo aquarium-no pool chemicals) the seller pulled one out of the water and it was as big as a medium sized dog!!! They had all the dwarf species, bubble bee, chocolate, blue bolt, crs, rcs, etc etc but they were all HUGE... Weird dream.


omg i actually love dreams like that! haha


----------

